
Tesla Customers Describe Maddening Problems with Returns and Refunds - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/21/tesla-refund-and-return-problems-detailed.html
======
51lver
The first refund was for someone who said it "wouldn't stop running". It's
electric. There is no engine to run. Isn't it supposed to just sit and do it's
own thing when you walk away from it?

Also the author of this article sure writes a lot of articles critical of
tesla. In fact, all of them seem to be about tesla. Seems CNBC, or at least
this reporter, has a pretty obvious bone to pick with them.

------
roseburg
It would be really interesting to see how many negative stories about Tesla
each media company has produced. CNBC has got to be in the lead.

------
emagdnim2100
The only car manufacturer that even offers full priced refunds, and this
narrative is that sometimes the refunds don't go smoothly. Weird angle.

------
ricardobeat
How can the car have the top spot for consumer satisfaction and, at the same
time, be bad enough for them to retract a recommendation? Seems shady.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Consider that early adopters who are willing to put up with teething issues to
be on the forefront of innovation are not the same market segment that reads
consumer reports to determine which vehicle to purchase.

It can be simultaneously true that Tesla owners love their cars but someone
that wants to get from A to B should not buy one yet.

Jumping to the assumption that it's some kind of anti Tesla conspiracy when
there's a perfectly simple explanation is not helpful.

------
AtlasBarfed
Truly, dealerships are the highest form of customer service we encounter in
any consumer transaction we encounter.

Oh, you mean they are full of dirty tricks, hard sells for dubious or
fraudulent add-ons, exploitative repair divisions, and predatory lending?

Yeah, I bet dealerships would be GREAT with return/refunds.

